# Sock Paws Versus shoe-based foot paws?



## Chiobsidian (May 21, 2014)

Hey there. So the first footpaws I made were based around a shoe. They were comfy, but a little cumbersome due to their size. I have recently discovered sock paws, which look to be more flexible and less bulky, but I feel like after an hour or two of walking in them they would be dirty and your feet would be hurting. 

Do you think using a specific kind of paw pad on sockpaws would make them more durable for a long day of conventioning? Or are they really just inferior to the higher durability and comfort of shoe-based footpaws? I've seen some comments about wearing flipflops or something similar under the sock paw, but doesn't that just defeat the purpose? Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## dogit (May 21, 2014)

Slippers are sort of half way between a show and a sock, maybe try building foot paws round a pair of slippers?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 21, 2014)

My footpaws are built around deerfoam brand slippers, I put dr scholes gel pad inserts in them and the material I used for my fursuit sandals is firm but kooshie so its like walking on marshmallows.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 21, 2014)

I like the idea of sock paws, but I worry they might get dirty easily, especially if you sweat a lot. Wearing something under the sockpaws kinda defeats the purpose of wearing paws as socks. I don't know, I guess as log as you don't wear them for hours straight or exercise in them and make sure you can clean them, sockpaws sound pretty fun. For longer fursuit outings, though, shoe-based feet would be preferable.


----------



## Misomie (May 21, 2014)

Actually I think the point of sockpaws are to have a slim foot, not to not wear socks. You're going to want to wear socks under your sock paws or you'll ruin the fur. Bare skin touching fur is baaaaaad.


----------



## Chiobsidian (May 23, 2014)

Hmm interesting comments! Yeah Im not so much even worried about the dirt (I figure I just wear sandals or something until I get to the con center and then change into the sockpaws) I wonder if wearing them with dr scholls would help? Im still worried about the support but like someone said I do like the slimmer look a lot more than big and bulky.


----------

